# Refund to Laser Card



## Lydia (23 Oct 2007)

Hi, 
I got a refund on my laser card on Saturday 13th October. It still isn't showing in my account. Does anyone know how long it takes laser refunds to hit an account? 
Thanks!!!


----------



## Mrs V (23 Oct 2007)

i think it takes up to 7 working days maybe worth a call to your bank to see whats holding it up


----------



## moneyhoney (23 Oct 2007)

It depends how long it take for the retailer to process their transactions - I once had a transaction go through 4 months after I bought something, despite numerous calls to the retailer.


----------



## Lydia (23 Oct 2007)

Yeah I might give my bank a call tomorrow as the 7 working days will be up then. I hope it doesn't take 4 months as it was quite a substantial refund and I only took a refund on the card as the shop in question had no money in the till at the time (it was early in the morning). 
Thanks!!


----------



## Aodhán (28 Nov 2009)

About three weeks ago I was double charged on my Laser card by my local Tesco. The first time she said she made a mistake and cancelled it and asked me to put in my pin again. It was only after midnight that night that I saw, via Banking 365, that she had not cancelled the first transaction. I went down to Tesco the next day and the manager put the money back onto my Laser card straight away, telling me that I would be able to access my money straight away. I wasn't. It took three working days to get my money back, even though it was taken out of my Laser immediately.
I was left without any cash for the weekend as a direct result of this. I was incensed with the Tesco manager. If she had given me my money back in cash this would have been avoided. She was far more concerned with balancing her company's inward and outward entries - the payment was by Laser and therefore the refund should be by Laser - than she was with giving me back the money which had been taken from me without my consent. 

Moral of the story: if they take money from your Laser that doesn't belong to them, insist that they refund you in cash as if they refund your Laser you will have to wait three working days to receive your money.


----------

